# Dive Flag Law Changes July 1



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Basically, the new law states that you can use a diver down buoy interchangeably with a dive flag when diving or snorkeling. All other laws concerning distances etc. have not changed. 

http://aquaviews.net/scuba-guides/scuba-news-diver-law-changed-florida/


----------

